# 15" of snow in 12 hours ... its a snow day!



## Melensdad

Been a pretty bad snow year ... until yesterday.  N.W.S. says the closest town to my north measured 15" 

Its beautiful out there  

The town of Lowell was hit the hardest, at its peak last night over 3300 customers were without power.  This morning there are still 2100 of us that don't have power.  _(that is customers, not population, since the town of Lowell has roughly 9000 residents, basically the whole area was dark and now about 2/3rd of it is still without power)_

I'll be heading out with the tractor to get the driveway and road cleared.  Schools are closed again today.  Generator is still running, power went out before 2pm yesterday.  *"State of Emergency"* called yesterday for a couple counties, no vehicles on the roads.  They even pulled back the big state and county snowplows about 8pm last night and were planning to put them back on the roads about 3am this morning?  So much blowing/drifting that several plows drove off the roads.  One of the local roads drifted over so fast from the winds that the fire & rescue dept had to get people out of 20 cars that were drifted in up to their windows.


----------



## bczoom

Looks like a pretty "mess".

_Should you get the loppers out and cut those grape vines before they pull down the trees?_


----------



## Melensdad

I cut the grape vines down every year.  

State of Emergency is in effect for the county until further notice.  Emergency crews only on the roadway.  Chicago traffic helicopter showed some live footage of Rt 2, which is the major East-West road in this area, its completely blocked due to drifts.  Apparently the East-West roads collected all the snow from the farm fields?   Many of the North-South roads have been opened, but are in bad shape.  

The good news for the crews is that the winds have died down.  We had 30 to 45 mph winds until the early morning hours, those were complicating the road clearing and rescue efforts for stranded motorists.  So th job should be somewhat easier this morning since the winds won't be blowing the roads closed after they get opened.

Picture below was taken by one of my friends who is a Sheriff's officer, this is Rt231, an East-West road about 10 miles north of me where they got somewhat less snow than we have here.  Occupants from 20 cars had to be rescued from this road last night because people were too stupid to stay home!


----------



## 300 H and H

It would be a good time to have a snow cat handy.

 Regards, Kirk


----------



## Melensdad

300 H and H said:


> It would be a good time to have a snow cat handy.
> 
> Regards, Kirk


----------

